# Te quiero/te quiero mucho



## -RaggioDiSole-

Buenas=)
Querria hacer una pregunta a los hispanos hablantes! Ya sé que se ha tocado bastante veces el tema de querer/amar, pero sigo sin aclararme del todo... Es diferente decir 'Te quiero' de 'Te quiero mucho'? he oido decir que 'te quiero mucho' se utiliza mas entre amigos; entonces... Si una persona con la que he siempre tenido una relacion muy profuna me dice che me quiere... Que deberia pensar?
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## gatogab

Te quiero = ti voglio bene.
Te quiero mucho = ti voglio molto bene.


> Si una persona con la que he siempre tenido una relacion muy profunda me dice che me quiere... Que deberia pensar?


Che ti vuole bene. Forse ti ama. Ma se non ti dice _"te amo", _forse qualche motivo ci sará
gg


----------



## Estopa

Si el/la que te ha dicho eso es español/a, entonces es que te ama.


----------



## Agró

Los españoles no solemos decir "te amo", sino "te quiero". Si te dice "te quiero mucho" ti vuole bene assai...


----------



## -RaggioDiSole-

Sì, es español... Entonces eso tendria que animarme? Bueno...Gracias a todos por la ayuda!


----------



## Agró

-RaggioDiSole- said:


> Sì, es español... Entonces eso tendria que animarme? Bueno...Gracias a todos por la ayuda!



Si todavía no te has animado (después de esta nueva información) forse c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## -RaggioDiSole-

Sì, me habia animado, pero preferia no (illudermi?) demasiado.. A veces cuando una persona està enamorada deja de ser objetiva...Asì que preferia consultar a vosotros tb


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Los españoles no solemos decir "te amo", sino "te quiero". Si te dice "te quiero mucho" ti vuole bene assai...


*Te Amo *


----------



## Larroja

-RaggioDiSole- said:


> Sì, me habia animado, pero preferia no (illudermi?) demasiado.. A veces cuando una persona està enamorada deja de ser objetiva...Asì que preferia consultar a vosotros tb



Io dico che sei in una botte di ferro...  Ma per suffragare la mia affermazione ti segnalo ben tre analoghe discussioni sul tema:
- te amo te quiero
- amar/querer
- "te amo" y "te quiero"

E perché non disdegni un onesto "te quiero" senza troppe domande ti rimando a questa poesia di Pablo Neruda.


----------



## Estopa

-RaggioDiSole- said:


> Sí, me hab*í*a animado, pero prefer*í*a no *ilusionarme *demasiado (*no hacerme demasiadas ilusiones). *A veces cuando una persona está enamorada deja de ser objetiva...Así que prefer*í*a consultar*os* a vosotros tb


 
Entonces... ¡Ya ves que todo va sobre ruedas! 

Suerte


----------



## -RaggioDiSole-

Larroja said:


> Io dico che sei in una botte di ferro...  Ma per suffragare la mia affermazione ti segnalo ben tre analoghe discussioni sul tema:
> - te amo te quiero
> - amar/querer
> - "te amo" y "te quiero"
> 
> E perché non disdegni un onesto "te quiero" senza troppe domande ti rimando a questa poesia di Pablo Neruda.


 
Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!! Mi spiegheresti cosa intendi per essere in una botte di ferro? Oltre che con lo spagnolo ho pure problemi di italiano


----------



## Larroja

-RaggioDiSole- said:


> Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!! Mi spiegheresti cosa intendi per essere in una botte di ferro? Oltre che con lo spagnolo ho pure problemi di italiano



Cara RaggioDiSole, 

mi hai fatto venire in mente la frase di un amico, ecuatoriano, che un giorno mi ha detto "te quiero" e dopo una breve pausa ha ribadito "te quiero... como amiga, ¿me entiendes?". Essendo anche un ottimo amico di mio marito ha ritenuto di dover specificare di che natura fosse il suo "quererme"... Ecco perché dico che sei in una botte di ferro: intendo che puoi stare tranquilla, e che tutto questo lascia ben sperare! 
Auguri!


----------



## gatogab

> Grazie mille per l'aiuto!!! Mi spiegheresti cosa intendi per essere in una botte di ferro? Oltre che con lo spagnolo ho pure problemi di italiano


Botte di ferro = barril de fierro.
En cambio a mi viene al recuerdo las películas de cowboys. Durante las balaceras callejeras, algunos se escondían en barriles de madera. Siempre había un barril de madera.
Uno de fierro es más seguro: no entran balas. Se puede estar tranquilo dentro.

gg


----------

